# Welcome Home (to a baby demon peeper)!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was discharged from the hospital Tue., and when I got home there was a box waiting for me from Roxy and Spooky1. I loved their Jack Skellington tombstone, and hinted how much it was like my real last name. They are such sweethearts they made a tombstone for me. So my welcome home from the hospital couldn't have been any better. Thanks you two. You are the greatest!

(I'm not very good at posting pictures so Roxy told me she would post some for me. Thanks again!)

Roxy Edit - Here are some photos and video.

035 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Movement - click on the picture and you'll be taken to a page where the video can be played.

MOV02588 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mechanism movement - again, click on photo:

mechanism 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

How we did it:


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad to hear you are out of the hospital. I have asthma too so I kinda relate with what you are going through. Best of luck to you and congrats on the present...a nice home coming present...


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Glad you're home and doing better. I hope you're all revved up now to knock out some props before Halloween!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

So glad to hear you are home and yes with such a welcoming gift!! Great friends!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Same here I glad that you are home and felling better with still enough time to make some props. Roxy and SpooKy1 really are awesome I hope I get one of them for my secret Reaper this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to see you home again scareme, and we're glad the package arrived to you safely. May you enjoy the tombstone peeper for years too come (1 year parts and labor warranty on peeper )


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So glad you're home!! What a nice surprise waiting for you!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... what a GREAT gift and glad your home now!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're so happy you like her, and even happier you're home now.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great gift....thanks for posting a picture..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scareme, here are some additional photos of how she looks in blue and red lighting:

Red - a vision from Hell:

DSC02594 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Blue - hard to see, but she looks eerily real in this one:

DSC02608 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I just watched the video, EXCELLENT work you two!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Always great to hear people are better and well etc.

What an awesome kind thing to do though, just wow-level kindness.

Si


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

The videos aren't working for some reason but it looks awesome! We just got the movie Gremlims (introducing my kids to some of the classics ha, ha) and the picture in blue reminds me of them.

I'm really glad you are out of the hospital, I didn't know you had gone in but thank goodness you are back home now. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Daphne said:


> The videos aren't working for some reason but it looks awesome!


I just checked and they're working. Try clicking on the title bar itself to access each video.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Scareme, I also did not know you were in the hospital, or I would have made you a tombstone peeper. Really.  I am so very glad to hear you are okay and got to come home. And I think it is so cool that you have great friends who would build you such an amazing prop. It is adorably scary. I love it. Stay well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm so glad you are home and feeling better and surprise gifts are the best.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a really great looking peeper. Also glad to hear you are doing good and ready to haunt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Roxy, I just love it with the red and blue lights. I ordered some red and blue leds so I'll have a choice as how to show it. My dogs just love the movement. Or maybe it's the smell of your dogs on it. Either way, it's their new favorite prop. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I absosmurfly LOVE that. That was super cool of them to send that to you. I was just telling Hauntiholik how generous haunters are. Heres one more example of how much we rock!! Im glad your feeling better scareme congrats on the new peeper.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Scareme, I'm glad you're home and doing well. What a terrific gift to come home to. Roxy and Spooky, you guys are the best!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

nice work and original color.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

that is a wonderful gift! Thanks for posting it, I really like the lettering and the little face peeping out in the back is perfect.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

The colors on the demon in regular light are fantastic! But I also like the GITD (or something) dots on the hands, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lisa, I had to go look at the photos to see what you were talking about since I didn't use any glow-in-the-dark paint on this piece. I used a black magic marker to make the dots and they do indeed look like GITD under red lighting. I'd like to say I planned it that way, but it was an unintentional outcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, what a truly wonderful welcome home gift! Glad you are home and feeling better. Great work you guys.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what a super nice gift for a super nice person!!!! congrats


----------

